# (NC) GRHRCH Copper's Top Gunner MH



## jhuggins8 (May 16, 2008)

Gunner has been amateur trained and handled to all of his achievements by his owner, which speaks to his trainability and natural talent. He earned his HR title at 14 months, HRCH title at 21 months, MH title at 40 months, and passed his first and second Grand to earn his GRHRCH title at 45 months. Gunner is an excellent waterfowl and upland hunting dog, along with being a great house dog. He naturally holds his point on upland birds until giving the command to flush. He has picked up hundreds of ducks, quail, geese, and pheasants in his young life. He is truly a pleasure to hunt, train, and compete with and is a dedicated friend and teammate in the field. 

Color: Black (his sire is yellow and his dam is chocolate)
DOB: 6-24-2006
Weight: 67 lbs
Health: Good hips, elbows normal, eyes normal, EIC clear, and CNM clear
Stud fee: $700
Contact Info: 704-880-6816 or [email protected]

***********
_Duplicate ad posted 11/12/14


_Gunner has been amateur trained and handled to all of his achievements by his owner, which speaks to his trainability and natural talent. He earned his HR title at 14 months, HRCH title at 21 months, MH title at 40 months, and passed his first and second Grand to earn his GRHRCH title at 45 months. Gunner is an excellent waterfowl and upland hunting dog, along with being a great house dog. He naturally holds his point on upland birds until giving the command to flush. He has picked up hundreds of ducks, quail, geese, and pheasants in his young life. He is truly a pleasure to hunt, train, and compete with and is a dedicated friend and teammate in the field. 

Color: Black (his sire is yellow and his dam is chocolate)
DOB: 6-24-2006
Weight: 67 lbs
Health: Good hips, elbows normal, eyes normal, EIC clear, and CNM clear
Stud fee: $700
Contact Info: 704-880-6816 or [email protected]


----------

